

Ask HN: Why are so many Python Cloud Hosts in Beta? - RegEx

I'm fairly new to HN and very naive of the startup world. After doing a Google search for "Heroku for Python", I found a quora Q&#38;A[0] that lists a large number of python cloud hosts that function like heroku...but many are in Beta and require an email invite. Is it a common pattern for multiple startups offering similar services to be in beta at the same time and not try to beat each other to the punch of releasing first?<p>I appreciate the insight!<p>[0]: http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Heroku-equivalent-for-Django-applications
======
njudah
DotCloud supports python, and is not beta

------
amccloud
<http://gondor.io> just came out of beta.

